# Building Forums with Vbulletin ?



## lostguy (Apr 24, 2007)

Wonder if anyone here can share their Building Forums with Vbulletin tuts ? Too expensive to buy it maybe someone kind to share ? PM if me do pls 

lg


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 24, 2007)

cudn't find anything here.....look up the vbulletin forums


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 24, 2007)

Making Forum is not a difficult Job. I suggest, you get a trial from vBulletin and try it on your computer for a few days


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

> Too expensive to buy it maybe someone kind to share ?



No one cant, its against the Rule and License of the vbulletin, both the party will be in trouble...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 24, 2007)

just like this member who wanted to share here ->
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30842 but got warned


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> No one cant, its against the Rule and License of the vbulletin, both the party will be in trouble...



Isnt vBulletin license locked on IP or Domain something


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2007)

better try phpbb 3.. Its awesome and free


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Isnt vBulletin license locked on IP or Domain something



if it is, then it can be changed from Members area


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 24, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Isnt vBulletin license locked on IP or Domain something


vbulletin license is locked to a domain. Ok its not that PHP code type locking but you have to tell vbulletin the domain on which legal license gets installed. And each site using legal license has a unique customer number which is asked when you install vbulletin. More than this there is not much protection. Only vbulletin creators can detect fake vbulletin forums. For people like us we can't differentiate between real and a fake ones.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

The most effective is the Call Back Function of vb  ...

Thats hearts that most as it notifies them but VB guyess takes action so quick that u wake up at morning to see ur Total Hosting account is been closed


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 24, 2007)

^^wow, good way to protect ur softy......will microsoft ever come with sumthin like this?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 24, 2007)

If you think vbulletin's pirated versions are not out then vbulletin is equally pirated likewise by hackers as MS. No system is foolproof. Even now many forums are running with cracked versions of vbulletin and vbulletin team detects them only if someone reports it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

but problem with nulled ones are that u never be sure that who has done it, did it properly as if a single call back remains there , thats it.. done for the hosting account


----------

